# quaking aspen and others in the poplar family for burning?



## WonderingWoman (Sep 16, 2008)

Is there anything inherently wrong with burning woods from the poplar family, such as aspens and cottenwood? We have aspens here and I just trimmed the ones in my yard. I figured that in a year or two I could burn it. I know it's not primo, but can I burn it?


----------



## JustWood (Sep 16, 2008)

If it's wood, burn it.


----------



## fossil (Sep 16, 2008)

Do they baby-sit for each other?  I remember reading or watching a show where they were talking about humans and how we relate emotionally to other species of all types.  Example:  It's OK for us to kill & eat Tuna...but we would _never_ kill & eat a Dolphin, because Dolphins are so much more fun to play with, and Dolphin mothers have been observed apparently baby-sitting for each other.  So...I ask you...could you cut down and burn a tree that will baby-sit for her friend?  Don't lose all compassion just because you wield a chainsaw.  Watch them for a while, and if they exhibit any signs whatever of anthropomorphism, then just let them be your friends.      Rick


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 16, 2008)

It just does not have a great BTU value.  It burns well when seasoned.  Softwood is nice just b/c it is light.  After dealing with big oak rounds, even ash and others feel light like soft wood.

I could enjoy handling a cord of that...


----------



## skinnykid (Sep 16, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Do they baby-sit for each other?  I remember reading or watching a show where they were talking about humans and how we relate emotionally to other species of all types.  Example:  It's OK for us to kill & eat Tuna...but we would _never_ kill & eat a Dolphin, because Dolphins are so much more fun to play with, and Dolphin mothers have been observed apparently baby-sitting for each other.  So...I ask you...could you cut down and burn a tree that will baby-sit for her friend?  Don't lose all compassion just because you wield a chainsaw.  Watch them for a while, and if they exhibit any signs whatever of anthropomorphism, then just let them be your friends.      Rick



DUDE? Do you need me to UPS you some of my Mushrooms? Or maybe you have had to many already?


----------



## Dix (Sep 16, 2008)

> Do they baby-sit for each other?  I remember reading or watching a show where they were talking about humans and how we relate emotionally to other species of all types.  Example:  It’s OK for us to kill & eat Tuna...but we would never kill & eat a Dolphin, because Dolphins are so much more fun to play with, and Dolphin mothers have been observed apparently baby-sitting for each other.  So...I ask you...could you cut down and burn a tree that will baby-sit for her friend?  Don’t lose all compassion just because you wield a chainsaw.  Watch them for a while, and if they exhibit any signs whatever of anthropomorphism, then just let them be your friends.   Rick



Must be all those years at sea, with no wood to burn   

Rick, yer a crewl dude when it comes to wood for burning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





WW, season it, and burn it, woman !


----------



## WonderingWoman (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks, I'll burn it. I'll cut it and put it on my next year pile of wood.


----------



## WonderingWoman (Sep 16, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Do they baby-sit for each other?  I remember reading or watching a show where they were talking about humans and how we relate emotionally to other species of all types.  Example:  It's OK for us to kill & eat Tuna...but we would _never_ kill & eat a Dolphin, because Dolphins are so much more fun to play with, and Dolphin mothers have been observed apparently baby-sitting for each other.  So...I ask you...could you cut down and burn a tree that will baby-sit for her friend?  Don't lose all compassion just because you wield a chainsaw.  Watch them for a while, and if they exhibit any signs whatever of anthropomorphism, then just let them be your friends.      Rick



Nope, they reproduce with highly primative and invasive methods, by sending suckers all over my yard.


----------



## fossil (Sep 16, 2008)

Cut them and burn them, every one!   :coolgrin:   Rick


----------



## coreystaf (Sep 16, 2008)

I heat SOLELY with aspen.  Mostly because I get it for free, but its actually a pretty good firewood, it seasons very fast, and if you can pack enough into your stove, it will burn all night pretty easily.  Smells nice, and not much ash


----------



## WonderingWoman (Sep 16, 2008)

coreystaf said:
			
		

> I heat SOLELY with aspen.  Mostly because I get it for free, but its actually a pretty good firewood, it seasons very fast, and if you can pack enough into your stove, it will burn all night pretty easily.  Smells nice, and not much ash



cool! There's a lot of it here along the rivers and streams!


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 16, 2008)

Aspen is pretty similar to cottonwood and I processed and burned 7 cords of it last year. It burns just fine. You need to season it properly by getting it off of the ground and out of the rain or it'll rot out really quickly.

I saved a colony of quaking aspen on my woodlot because they sound so nice in the wind. Goofy looking tree though.


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Poplar is pretty close to aspen...

... and we've burned tons of it over the years. Might be difficult to hold a fire overnight with it but in the day time when you up and about you house it's great. Puts out plenty of heat right away and leaves little coals...so just save the hardwood for overnight burns. Poplar is our go to wood for instant morning heat...yeah so it doesn't last long conscientious woodburners can work around that. 

With out newer EPA stove it burns so much better that I've stopped brush cutting the poplar saplings as a nuisance tree and am letting them alone...something will have to replace our ash when the emerald borer gets here. One final thing imo standing poplar is an easy take to harvest as well, being that the trees grow straight and the branches are small very much like an ash tree.

Just to clarify I'm NOT saying poplar is a good wood...we just happen to accept it for what it is and like it that way.


----------



## neverrude (Sep 16, 2008)

fossil said:
			
		

> Do they baby-sit for each other?  I remember reading or watching a show where they were talking about humans and how we relate emotionally to other species of all types.  Example:  It's OK for us to kill & eat Tuna...but we would _never_ kill & eat a Dolphin, because Dolphins are so much more fun to play with, and Dolphin mothers have been observed apparently baby-sitting for each other.  So...I ask you...could you cut down and burn a tree that will baby-sit for her friend?  Don't lose all compassion just because you wield a chainsaw.  Watch them for a while, and if they exhibit any signs whatever of anthropomorphism, then just let them be your friends.      Rick





 :lol: ... :lol:


----------



## coug2wolfs (Sep 17, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooo! Aspen, that is some of the best wood on the planet for smoking salmon!  You get a good bed of hot coals going in an ouside firepit and then put green aspen wood on the coals. That will be the best fish you've ever eaten!

You have my mouth watering


----------



## glacialhills (Sep 17, 2008)

Lots -o- cotton wood here. Aspen's fuzzy cousin. I like the fact that you can drop the tree and zip zip zip right down the log and at the end, have narry a small pile of brush and nice uniform rounds that split like a dream.Ya blink twice, Regrows, and ya cut again. Quick hot fires that work great for morning chill and shoulder season. Get it off the ground and split right away tho, cause it rots/turns punky fast in the round and when left in moist contact.


----------



## glacialhills (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh and you dont need to wait a year or two for poplar,aspen, cotton wood to season. Give it all summer split & stacked in the sun and it should be plenty dry and ready to gne year tops.If stored longer than that, move it inside a wood shed. Wait two years stacked outside in the elements, and it could be mostly a pile of dust.


----------



## caber (Sep 17, 2008)

Yup.  If you cut and split the poplar now, you should be able to burn this winter.  Maybe late December or January.  Poplar dries very quickly.  We burn a lot of it and its nice to make fast, hot fires.  But lousy for overnite burns.


----------



## Tfin (Sep 17, 2008)

LEES WOOD-CO said:
			
		

> If it's wood, burn it.



Words to live by right there my friends.   :coolsmirk:


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Tfin said:
			
		

> LEES WOOD-CO said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep! I'll burn any tree that grows round here.


----------



## rich81 (Sep 18, 2008)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> Tfin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



most of my trees grow round too what a coincidence


----------



## Tfin (Sep 19, 2008)

rich81 said:
			
		

> ansehnlich1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drum beat, cymbol crash!   :lol:


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 19, 2008)

A lot of folks are "into" hybrid poplars for planting because they grow back so fast- you can get more wood off an acre.  I'll avoid it because I'm "into" native species, but it does seem that poplar is popular in some circles.


----------



## Tfin (Sep 19, 2008)

I think this has been asked before, but I'll throw it out there again.

What are some of the fastest growing native tree species in the northeast (and their growth rate per year)?  My front property line along the road has only one small maple and a fairly large lilac bush.  I'd like to plant some trees that provide a good deal of privacy.

Any thoughts.


----------



## caber (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't plant poplar if you want a woodlot for firewood that will burn overnight.  I use it because I have so much of it.  I'm trying to eliminate it and replant with something of quality.  Ash and maple would be my first choices.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Sep 19, 2008)

For privacy- you'll want to look at evergreens.  Firs are a good bet.

If there is sun- you can get arbor vitae that grows really fast.  There's a scale causing issues for AV in some places, but it can be controled.


----------



## Tfin (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh it gets direct sun almost all day long....and yes these would be for privacy/shade, not for burning.

Arbor Vitae hu....have to look into that.


----------



## Rob From Wisconsin (Sep 19, 2008)

Tfin said:
			
		

> I think this has been asked before, but I'll throw it out there again.
> 
> What are some of the fastest growing native tree species in the northeast (and their growth rate per year)?  My front property line along the road has only one small maple and a fairly large lilac bush.  I'd like to plant some trees that provide a good deal of privacy.
> 
> Any thoughts.



Boxelder seems to grow rather quickly around here (soft maple).
Beyond that - Willow, Cottonwood & the trusty Aspen.

Like was said before, Aspen is great for me, because it dries so fast.
Got a lot of it in my wood shed.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Sep 19, 2008)

Do not waste your back muscles on Aspen! Yes it burns. Yes it's light. Yes, it also burns. Unfortunately, it takes up space in your wood-getter, wood-storage, and wood-fired hydronic unit. Unless you like to sit around all winter feeding a fire, burn real wood!


----------



## savageactor7 (Sep 19, 2008)

caber said:
			
		

> Don't plant poplar if you want a woodlot for firewood that will burn overnight.  I use it because I have so much of it.  I'm trying to eliminate it and replant with something of quality.  Ash and maple would be my first choices.



Ive been cutting poplar saplings down like forever cause I've always considered them a nuisance but now that the emerald ash borer is on the march toward me I've decided to let the poplars go. They grow fast and are easy takes to harvest sure they won't hold a fire overnight but with the newer stoves they do burn better...I can live with them. 

In late spring when they put out their seed it's almost like it's snowing...ya gotta play with the cards you're dealt with...besides in another year I'll be retired so that'll give me something to dick with in the winter.


----------



## rich81 (Sep 19, 2008)

Tfin said:
			
		

> Oh it gets direct sun almost all day long....and yes these would be for privacy/shade, not for burning.
> 
> Arbor Vitae hu....have to look into that.



very nice trees usually very full from the bottom up. justed planted 7 of them last friday


----------



## JBinKC (Sep 19, 2008)

Nothing wrong with burning poplar. It splits very easy, dries fast and great for flash fires and is a great wood to use when you require a flame but you also need to reduce the size of a large coalbed.


----------



## rich81 (Sep 20, 2008)

i just asked this same question a few weeks ago and got one answer.  i'm glad someone else asked it becasue they got bout 3 pages worth of answers LOL


----------

